# Taurus PT1911?



## TomCat3367 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am considering this purchase and need opinions good or bad. What is the price range generally. I don't get out much


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

bought mine for like 650. with the rail on the bottom for accesories only have like 2 or 3 mags through it but love it so far.... have heard bad things about them b4 but have also heard good too. i am counting on the good cause once i get my holster it is my carry gun.

hope this helps.


----------

